# LSI Perc ide controller card



## dpalme (Nov 21, 2008)

I tried searching Dell's website for a freebsd driver for the lsi controller card to no avail....any suggestions on where I can find a driver or do I need a driver?


----------



## danger@ (Nov 21, 2008)

AFAIR, it's mfi(4) based card, so it should be supported.


----------



## dpalme (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thanks*

it is....


----------

